# banco de datos con flip-flop 74ls74



## COY1990 (Sep 9, 2010)

necesito realizar un laboratorio que me cree 3 bancos de datos con 74ls74. la informacion a cada banco es un numero introducido de manera ordenada (por un teclado matricial de 4*4 codificado)este paso ya lo tengo.la informacion guardada en cada banco se debe visualizar por un display de 7 segmentos solo uno para los 3 bancos
las dudas que tengo son
1) como se diseña un banco de datos con 74ls74 lo unico que se es que para cada banco se necesita 2 integrados la verdad no se nos ha dado mucho tema de flip flops se supone que con logica lo podemos desarrollar.
2)como logro que un solo display me visualize en orden los numeros desde el banco 1 al 3 
si alguien tiene el diseño de un banco de datos con 74ls74 les agradezco antemano toda la ayuda que pueda obtener.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola COY1990

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje tu banco de datos es de 3 direcciones de 4 BIT’s.
Se requiere, para hacer esto:
6 74LS74, donde se utilizarán 2 para cada dirección.
7 74LS125, para, ya sea, Escribir o leer y enviar el Clock a determinada dirección.
1 74138 o similar para el BUS de direcciones.
1 7447 0 7448 para el decodificador BCD a 7-Seg.
1 Display de 7 segmentos, ánodo o cátodo común de acuerdo al decodificador BCD a 7-Seg. Que se seleccionó.

Ve la imagen adjunta para más información.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## reaa (Sep 12, 2010)

bueno referente a la practica ahora el ingreso de los datos es por una matriz de 4x4 y si se ingresa los datos diferentes en los flip flop se bloquea a la tercera vez si es correcto los datos se resetean gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola reaa

La matriz de 4x4 podría ser como la de la imagen adjunta.

Para detectar si se ingresan los datos correctos o no se pueden utilizar los IC’s llamados comparadores de magnitud 4585 o 7485.
Un contador para si son diferentes, los datos, y es la tercera vez se bloqueen y si son correctos se receten.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

